# Black Templars or Dark Angels?



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Semi-backdrop for this story- I lost the majority of my Tau, Space Marines, and all of my IG to a basement flood a month ago.

However, I had a SM battleforce, an AOBR set, a BT battleforce with Chapter Upgrade, a bunch of the old metal deathwing terminators, and a Ravenwing box stashed away in an attic.

So now I'm rebuilding an army, and I'm torn. What chapter should I build? To be able to field either within a reasonable amount of time (say, the next six months) I'd have to forsake the other half. 

They are my two favorite chapters fluff-wise, and I'm more than fine with both rule-sets.

The only negatives for either would be Bandwagon jumpers when Dark Millenium comes out, and total obsoletion when it comes to Dark Angels. 

Thoughts?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Black Templars; they're way cooler, and their codex is more than 'Deathwing with some support elements'. Being able to add special rules and stuff to your units makes for some awesome customisability as well.

Don't worry about bandwagon jumpers; they'll eventually move on, sell their armies and flood the 2nd hand market with cheap models. I recently bought around $700 worth of Grey Knights for around $200, and it's all thanks to bandwagoners. Bandwagoners are your friends.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Unforgiven! Their codex update will hopefully be not long after the BT one, so it's not that long to wait. Plus they're a founding Legion with better fluff, and appeals to players who like CC, ranged shooting, or a mix of both.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dark Angels or a successor chapter, far to many Templar players out there and as mentioned, they are a lot more diverse in their fighting style which will allow you to alter your force accordingly without having to worry about the fact the biggest positive in your army will always be cc like Black Templars.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dark Angels. Any day. Anywhere.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Reputation awards for all.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the BT because of the no psykers thing ... but that is just me. Dark Angels have some really cool fluff in the vein of 'I am a worse person than you know I am' genre ... which is also cool in its own right. And sorry to hear about the flood man ... that sucks.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Go go BTs!

Who doesn't want a shitload of guys sprinting at you the more you kill them? :grin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

do a combined chapter that utilizes both C:BTs & CA?

that way you have an easy way to show your 1st company of termies and an all bike/fast attack army.

lastly you can use C:BT for the "every day" battle fleet.


----------



## mr_fallout (Apr 11, 2011)

I extremely suggest DAs. They are my first and foremost pick out of any. First time I fielded them I was outgunned and outtanked but I didn't let that intimidate me. I won my first match against the Salamanders with them, without fielding a librarian or special character. The only HQ I had were my CM, Interrogator-Chaplain. and HQ squad. I ran one squad of deathwing with lrc, 1 dreadnought, 3 bikes, a Land Speeder Typhoon, predator, razorback and a handful of troops. I absolutely love their fluff. Also you've got to love litanies of hate. It is an extremely useful special rule. All in all they are just an amazingly fun army to field and play. Also I am dearly sorry for the loss of your armies.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

_To the darkness I bring fire. To the ignorant I bring faith. Those who welcome these gifts may live, but I will visit naught but death and eternal damnation on those who refuse them._

+++ His Holiness Chaplain Grimaldus of the Black Templars, hero of Helsreach +++


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I would pick Dark Angels for the simple fact that they have a better organization and use a more codex formation AND I like Librarians. I do like the Black Templars but find the DA more to my liking. :drinks:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd almost say go with a Codex Chapter. There are so many good chapters out there now that you never see: Mentors, Black Consuls, etc...

But, the Dark Angels have an amazing storyline, flexible paint scheme (black, cream, or green), there own models for ravenwing or deathwing, they are one of the original legions (or could go with a successor chapter if you don't like the color scheme), and they have their own codex.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

why not both .

on the real note both my DA and BT don't see much game time anymore. BT codex is one of the most oldest codex came out in 2003, even with the FAQ they still are over priced. In my area there are more DA players then any other SM chapter, and due to it being a temi DA army they are a bit boring to play. l am not adding GK because they are not a SM chapter. Sure l might play them agien when the codex comes out *prays to god its not matt ward*

When it came to painting l found BT far easier to paint, and the Emp champ was one of my fav models.

DA although harder had some very good conversions.

to be honest l would wait for the next codex as it is not that long away, nothing worse then having a unit that does not exist any more. *cough* GK psycannon dred *cough*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Black Templars, they're awesome .



(Let's pretend that I never voted for Codex Marines, and I'll try not to press the wrong button again .)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I voted for Black Templar a while back. The poles were not in my favor, don't feel like arguing with Dark Angels fan boys. 

Its really just about the rules. Dark Angels rules suck unless your really into the terminator armies. Black Templars have some pretty interesting rules that you can use. But remember, in this case its all about the rules. If you want to, you can use the rules to represent any army you want for a space marines chapter.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I like both chapters, but I'd have to go with the BTs. Crusaders are cool


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

So after careful consideration, I've decided to take the easy way out. 

Going to make a homebrew successor chapter for the Dark Angels, tentively named the "Knights of Caliban" using both iconography from Black Templars and Dark Angels, and building lists using either codex.

Cheating, perhaps, but will be fun to work on methinks. 

Thanks for all the help Heresy, let me know if I've missed repping anyone who posted.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the black templars mostly because the more you fire at them them more the want to rip your head off. And as a big montey python fan their gear has the orb of Antioch "three shalt thou count more more no less."


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

i agree with the whole combination chapter. cuz why limit yourself to just one great chapter?


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

I chose codex marines. I dont give a damn about dark angels nor black templars granted they have great models but i would never play either. The chapters i like are ultramarines (i play em),salamanders,imp fists,crimson fists,space puppies (space wolves),iorn lords,blood angels.

thank you come again


----------

